# USSTRATCOM Strategic Nuclear Response Doctrine



## FastTrax (Jul 31, 2022)

"Peace is our Profession"










www.af.mil/About-Us/Fact-Sheets/Display/Article/104466/lgm-30g-minuteman-iii/

www.afnwc.af.mil/News/Article/2380384/50th-anniversary-cape-kennedy-launches-minuteman-iii-for-special-test-missile-p/

www.gao.gov/assets/gao-06-847.pdf

www.loc.gov/pictures/item/ne0105/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Airborne_Launch_Control_System

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AN/DRC-8_Emergency_Rocket_Communications_System

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boeing_EC-135

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boeing_E-6_Mercury

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Missile_launch_control_center


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 31, 2022)

"Peace is our Profession"














https://nsarchive2.gwu.edu/nukevault/ebb285/

www.stratcom.mil

www.archive.org/details/AirForceSpecialFilmProject416powerOfDecision

www.livescience.com/air-force-emp-attacks-protection.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decapitation_(military_strategy)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_A._Richard

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dead_Hand

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DEFCON

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Nuclear_bombs


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 1, 2022)

"Peace is our Profession"










https://americanhistory.si.edu/subs/history/timeline/cost/index.html

https://apps.dtic.mil/sti/pdfs/ADA332511.pdf

www.atomicarchive.com/media/photographs/nuclear-journeys/airforce/nmusaf-1.html

www.bmartin.cc/pubs/82jpr.html

www.designation-systems.net/dusrm/m-30.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electromagnetic_pulse

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_strike_(nuclear_strategy)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intercontinental_ballistic_missile

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LGM-30_Minuteman#Minuteman-III_(LGM-30g)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lists_of_nuclear_disasters_and_radiological_incidents


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 1, 2022)

"Peace is our Profession"











www.britannica.com/science/disaster

www.fas.org/issues/icbm-information-project/

www.globalsecurity.org/wmd/library/policy/dod/jp3_12fc2.pdf

www.johnstonsarchive.net/nuclear/nuclearwar1.html

www.labrats.international/usavideos

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiple_independently_targetable_reentry_vehicle

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mutual_assured_destruction

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No_first_use

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuclear_blackout

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuclear_warfare


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 1, 2022)

"Peace is our Profession"











https://nap.nationalacademies.org/catalog/940/the-medical-implications-of-nuclear-war

https://nap.nationalacademies.org/read/940//chapter/10#161

www.ibiblio.org/rcip/nuclear.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuclear_weapon

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuclear_weapons_of_the_United_States

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Offut_Air_Force_Base

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Looking_Glass

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penetration_aid


----------

